# Did anyone here know Chopin made fugues? (Yes im suprised too)



## Chopinist (3 mo ago)

Yesterday I was listening to Chopin's Variations Op.2, but then I stumbled across Chopin's Fugue in A minor due to a typo, I thnk you guys should check it out!


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Not familiar w it - but _Chopin was the greatest master of counterpoint since Mozart_ (Charles Rosen quote) so not surprised


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm not surprised he wrote some. I'd be surprised if they were good. Does being a master of counterpoint in Rosen's sense (see above) mean being a master of equal voiced imitative polyphony? Not likely.


----------

